# Missing our “Babe”



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry you're missing your precious Babe, you'll always miss her, with time it gets better. 

Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful girl. What a sensitive sweet face.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

She’s beautiful. I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

This brings tears to my eyes. It is so hard to lose them. Most of us here have been through this sad, sad experience.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

So sorry, They leave such a cavernous void. Indeed a beauty. Sending hugs and prayers in this difficult time. .


----------



## JanGold (10 mo ago)

I'm sorry for your loss. She was so very beautiful and elegant looking. It's so hard losing a Golden. Hugs to you!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm sorry for the loss of your girl. Babe was lovely.

Sending kind thoughts to you and your family


----------

